# equipment sizing pic thread



## busyworks (Sep 17, 2015)

Being a smaller guy (5'7", 140lbs soaking wet) makes it difficult to find gear that fits comfortably, and correctly. A specific problem area for me would be armor plate, and plate carrier sizing. I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread where people could post pictures of them in their respective protective equipment, and list the sizes their their armor/carrier along with their measurements.

I haven't seen threads in other forums attempt this, and think that it could be informative, and useful to have a small database on how various gear may fit on various body types.

I would kick this off, but I'm currently in the process of EASing, and I just turned in my CIF gear.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 17, 2015)

So, when do you next anticipate having to use this kind of gear?

Not a bad idea, by the way.


----------



## busyworks (Sep 17, 2015)

Honestly, besides training if and when i get into the Guard/Reserves, probably never. It's just something that I think the online community is lacking. Thanks.


----------



## AWP (Sep 18, 2015)

Pictures are nice, but a solid written description would work as well.


----------



## busyworks (Sep 18, 2015)

Both together would work best.


----------

